# Ladies



## scaddie (28 Jul 2004)

Okay, this is my second year working as a civi for the CF, and I've finally decided that life would be greener on the other side if I were to join. If everything goes well I'll start my basic training in October. Anyway, I've heard so many rumours about girls in the reserves, and that they're sometimes treated differently. From what I've seen, the female to male ratio is like 1:25; this doesn't worry me one bit. Although I am curious to hear what it's like being a woman in the army.


----------



## Eowyn (28 Jul 2004)

From a reservists point of view, I have never been treated differently.  It might be a little different if I was a NCM or still in a combat arms unit.


----------



## D-n-A (28 Jul 2004)

What kinda civvi job do you have working with the CF at the age of 17?


----------



## NavyGrunt (28 Jul 2004)

Well I found when I use to be a woman I got treated very well. Now that Im a man...its pretty much the same thing.....


----------



## yot (28 Jul 2004)

lol...change ur sex

females treat differently in CF? for example?


----------



## Tracker (28 Jul 2004)

For example the CF Express test (physical fitness test), Females have a different standard than Males. >


----------



## scaddie (28 Jul 2004)

I'm a young lifeguard...


----------



## Gunnar (28 Jul 2004)

Ropetech, I certainly hope the CF paid for that change!  I'd hate to see my tax dollars being wasted!


----------



## D-n-A (28 Jul 2004)

Tracker said:
			
		

> For example the CF Express test (physical fitness test), Females have a different standard than Males. >




I heard somewhere that its equivlent to the male one though, they use the same amount of energy,etc as men do.



Ropetech, um.. interesting.. well, glad to know that our navy is filled with err... interesting people.


----------



## Tracker (28 Jul 2004)

Just trying to liven things up a bit.


----------



## Tracker (28 Jul 2004)

Females in the Regular Force also get a bigger clothing upkeep allowance than males.


----------



## scaddie (29 Jul 2004)

So if the physical requirements are less for females entering...everything changes and becomes the same once you begin training, right?


----------



## D-n-A (29 Jul 2004)

When I did my basic, all the females did the same PT as the guys


----------



## scaddie (29 Jul 2004)

Excellent...that's all I need to know, thanks. I just hope I don't get raped.


----------



## Fusaki (29 Jul 2004)

I think alot of it would depend on your trade. Despite what certain politically correct people would want to tell you, there are certain jobs where you would have to be ready to prove your worth on a regular basis. That kind of life would appeal to some people, but not to others. But that is just "certain" jobs. In other trades, the female stereotype can be a bonus. Alot of guys feel more comfortable with female Medics, for example. 

I'd like to say that there is total equality in the CF, but there's not. That could be a good thing, or a bad thing. It all depends on your job, and how well you do it. Know what you're getting into, and listen to the women on these boards. Hell knows they know what its like better them I do.


----------



## combat_medic (29 Jul 2004)

As enlightened as we try to perceive ourselves as part of a civilized nation, men and women continue to be treated differently. While the CF has an egalitarian view on gender integration, there are still a lot of people out there who have a different opinion. While I sincerely hope you don't encounter some of the "old boys" that are still around in the CF (and they are there, but most are lying pretty low these days), rest assured that any sexual misconduct, harrassment or assault is dealt with VERY severely. The CF takes it very seriously, and is very heavy handed when it comes to dealing with those types.


----------



## NMPeters (29 Jul 2004)

"I just hope I don't get raped" What on earth would make you say something like that?


----------



## scaddie (29 Jul 2004)

There have been many stories where girls have been bamboozled by guys, but I believe they are only stories.


----------



## DrSize (29 Jul 2004)

Scaddie said:
			
		

> There have been many stories where girls have been bamboozled by guys, but I believe they are only stories.



I think you watch too many movies...........


----------



## scaddie (29 Jul 2004)

Yeah....I probably do. I have nothing to worry about then.


----------



## _-ArchAngel-_ (29 Jul 2004)

Just get some training in unarmed combat and beat the hell out of whoever tries to pull a stunt like that. It's not like you'll be out of shape or anything.

Regardless, I would hope that rape isn't that common of a problem in the CF. Once I am in, if I ever heard anything like that happening to (or being done by) one of the people in my unit, I would be seriously pissed and probably put some time and effort into bringing the rapist to justice. I would expect that other soldiers would have a similar attitude.


----------



## fuzzy navel (29 Jul 2004)

Half the stories and stuff youve heard about women get 'raped' in the army are most likey in the u.s. army....theres alot of wrong things that go on in their forces.......but we wont even go there..lol


----------



## Gunnar (30 Jul 2004)

And even that comment was made by an empty-profile, non-military person.

Most rapes in the military occur in movies....and I don't mean while you're holding hands in the dark!

Makes great grist for "Jag" or Hollywood movies, but such events (if they happen) are rigourously investigated, and the perpetrators are punished as only military justice can punish.  You're probably safer in the military than anywhere else in society from this particular crime, because the military are held to the standard that they **PROTECT** society.

Just be a good troop.  That's all anyone has a right to expect from you.


----------



## companther53 (30 Jul 2004)

To all ladies

what do you do when it is that time of month and your out in the field and you dont feel well


----------



## dria (30 Jul 2004)

Do any of the actual army read this because if they do I'm suppose to be in the army already. As a private. :-[


----------



## NavyGrunt (30 Jul 2004)

dria said:
			
		

> Do any of the actual army read this because if they do I'm suppose to be in the army already. As a private. :-[



Am I the only person bewildered by this comment? :blotto:


----------



## Tracker (30 Jul 2004)

RopeTech

I'm just as confused as you.


----------



## Cpl_Argyll (30 Jul 2004)

The only rape charge I've ever heard of was in the Mattawa plains in 2002.  When a female Cpl lied about being raped by two members of her unit.  Way to almost ruin to innoccent guys carreers.  To bad it backfired.  She was booted.


----------



## combat_medic (30 Jul 2004)

When I was in Wainwright in 1999, I was aware of one case of attempted rape. A British soldier had just gotten off a 30-day field ex and was being overly forceful on one of the female recruits who was on basic that summer. Nothing happened to her other than being a bit shaken, and he ended up getting charged. 

No one can say that rape doesn't exist entirely in the CF, but I don't think it's any more of a problem than it would be anywhere else you go, other than there being a disproportionate number of men to women. Sexual misconduct in the workplace happens all the time, but if you're attentive and assertive, you should be able to minimize the risks.

As for the "that time of the month" question, on your basic training you should receive the "Feminine Hygeine in the Field" lecture. If you want to know more details, you can PM me, but I think talking about it in detail in a public forum would be a bit TMI for most of the guys.


----------



## mclipper (30 Jul 2004)

Well, as for the "I just hope I don't get raped" comment.  That is the most asinine statement I have heard made in a LONG time!  What kind of place do you think the military is?  If that is what you think of us, perhaps you shouldn't be joining!  :rage:  I find that comment insulting!  

I am still curious about the "I should be a private comment as well"  Any explanation on that one?


----------



## dr.no (30 Jul 2004)

I, too, am mystified by that comment. I am also a bit worried, as I will *hopefully* be a private soon and am wondering if whatever's happening to this guy could happen to me.  ???


----------



## Jeff Boomhouwer (30 Jul 2004)

Believe you me if any of my troops were to rape another of my troops he would be sitting down to go pee with great discomfort in his cell in Edmonton.You have to realize when you pass all your training you become a part of the regimental family, incest is frowned upon. The armoury and you unit become part of your extended family,it should be more than summer employment and if you feel differently when you are there ,find a new part time job. As for "I hope I don't get raped" You should do a little more research into the organization you wish to join. We are far to professional for that nonsense. Don't give up try your hardest, push you body during training and you will be respected.


----------

